

Android Movies (US only) - estel
https://market.android.com/movies

======
nuclear_eclipse
Why would I pay $8 to rent two movies instead of just paying $8/mo for
Netflix? I mean, I know Netflix isn't yet available on Android, but it
supposedly is in development, so once that happens, how is this going to stay
competitive?

~~~
potatolicious
Netflix is going to have a tough time going forward - I've noticed that their
instant streaming collection seems to be pretty stagnant. Studios are probably
reluctant to give them their AAA big-budget titles for streaming. There's an
awful lot of content I want to watch that isn't streamable.

Though Amazon VOD is cheaper than this price point. Wonder how Google will
justify this.

~~~
cma
I wonder if Netflix Instant is really sustainable or if it was a one time
thing, fueled by repurposing an old contract between the studios and Starz, a
contract that studios would never have agreed to if they knew a loophole in it
would allow their content on a third-party service like Netflix.

------
dpcan
Anyone know how it works?

EDIT: It appears to only work on the Motorola Xoom or in Google Chrome. Is
this what everyone else is seeing?

------
rexf
Are Android Movies lower quality than those available from Youtube Movies?

From 1.99 for Android Movies (<https://market.android.com/movies>)

From Free to 2.99 & Up for Youtube Movies (<http://www.youtube.com/movies>)

------
baggachipz
Announce a price cut for Google TV and it'll suddenly become a viable option.

------
kin
Android Movies, Google Music... is it safe to predict Android Music as well?

